# D-Bol or A-Drol with Npp + Test-C, BULK



## mikeystrong (Jan 14, 2014)

One last question, Im putting in the order for my next cycle this weekend. [email protected], [email protected], and an oral for one month on / one month off and repeat. Cycle length is 16 weeks. I was planning on using 50mg/day D-Bol for my oral but a buddie of mine in the gym suggested A-Drol since this is a bulking cycle. He swears that A-Drol has less sides including gyno if used with a liver protectant... Is this true? and what oral do you guys suggest?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 14, 2014)

Honestly,  for a bulk I would go with dbol.  Little more water retention than adrol and as long as bp is in check, for a bulk it's not a bad thing.  The other factor is adrol decreases appetite for some which would make it difficult to bulk.   Now your friend may not loose his appetite which is why he may have suggested it, but eeveryone is different.   Hell, very experienced guys will use adrol to fill out before a show.   I would never try that with dbol.


----------



## psych (Jan 14, 2014)

Go dbol as it's more managable.  Thats alot of NPP bro, but I don't know your cycle history so to each his own.  IMHO "liver protectants" are bullshit.  Healthy liver comes from good diet and health habits, which I'm sure you do.  Herbs and Liv52 are all pseudo mumbo jumbo.  If you take a hepatoxic substance from a doctor he'll tell you to either; stop with the liver shit or to save your money and not take it.  Health effects from steroids are real, don't kid your self with "bro science".  I'm really hoping this doesn't come out as me trying to be a dick.  To me, saying liv52 etc...on an oral is like saying taking tribulus is all you need for PCT.

Most people I know lose their appetite on 50mg of dbol.  Anadrol makes me hungry as fuck, proving Magnus' post. Everyone is different.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 14, 2014)

Too high of Npp mikey.. Drol and dbol is a tossup. Have you taken either one before? I'd do Eq test and drol.. Eq helps u eat if u fall into the not hungry category plus eq is great for your joints. 600-800 week. ..


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 14, 2014)

The best size strength cycle of my life was Test, nandralone laurate(all I could get during the dark ages 90-93), and dbol.
Funny thing about drol and dbol is everyone reacts sides wise diffenrently when they compare one to the other. Anadrol quickly tanks my appetite while dbol takes a few weeks longer to drop it. If it were me I would drop the durabolin down 3-4 hundred mgs lower. I would use dbol if "good" at 40mgs daily max. My sweet spot on legit dbol is right around 40mgs 50 tops .
anything beyond that would be minimal gain increases with major sides increases including loss of appetite. Some of my buddies over the years 
were the flip flop of me . That being they tolerated drol better than the D.
Only one way to find out. Maybe you will be one of the lucky ones that 
does well on either. One way a friend  of mine prefers is 25mg dbol with 25 mg drol daily. Ok all that out the way . I would go higher on test lower your nandrolone a bit. Actually if you are looking for a strength /size type stack I'd go with a longer nandrolone like deca. Little more water little more joint cushion.
Save the npp for an intermediate phase like a pre cutting tighten and trim.
Yes you can diet on any aas but lets keep this simple So either oral in medium
/moderate dosage with higher test and a little less nandro. I would not do the 
month on oral and stop a month repeat plan. I would run the oral all the way through if  I can keep an appetite. Oral aas dangers are highly overstated .
Liver is very resilient if given proper clean rest periods. 
The whole key is using enough to keep gaining as long as all other factors are on point without using enough to shorten up cycle gains due to sides.
Simple but trickier than it sounds . Heavy high -mid  and lower(3-5 rep)combination of basic compound movements will produce best size/strength gains. Good luck and keep us posted when you commence. Thanks,T..


----------



## Derek7X (Jan 14, 2014)

The amount of nandrolone you are taking is too high, you will not actually make more gains in the way you probably think you will.

Many veterans and nandrolone users will tell you that anything over 600 really doesn't do anything. Even the top IFBB Pros at their peaks will not use more than 1K and they are already being capped out to their limits.

Drop the Nandrolone to 600 unless you just want to essentially "waste" more oil and money. I know it sounds counter-intuitive, but trust me...

Other than that, I personally hate dbol and think anadrol is excellent. Anadrol puts on more strength AND size IMO - but that's the thing... it's just my opinion.

People swear by one or the other and get better/worse sides and gains on one or the other.

Based on science of synergistic effects, test/nandrolone/dianabol SHOULD yield better gains than the anadrol because of the wonderful synergy between the drugs.

Dbol "is" better if you want to look at it that way, but if it was me in your position, I would still just find out which is better.


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 14, 2014)

I like a50 more. It makes look really full and I can go higher on the dosing than with dbol.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 15, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Honestly,  for a bulk I would go with dbol.  Little more water retention than adrol and as long as bp is in check, for a bulk it's not a bad thing.  The other factor is adrol decreases appetite for some which would make it difficult to bulk.   Now your friend may not loose his appetite which is why he may have suggested it, but eeveryone is different.   Hell, very experienced guys will use adrol to fill out before a show.   I would never try that with dbol.



Thx magnus! Ill stick with d-bol.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 15, 2014)

psych said:


> Go dbol as it's more managable.  Thats alot of NPP bro, but I don't know your cycle history so to each his own.  IMHO "liver protectants" are bullshit.  Healthy liver comes from good diet and health habits, which I'm sure you do.  Herbs and Liv52 are all pseudo mumbo jumbo.  If you take a hepatoxic substance from a doctor he'll tell you to either; stop with the liver shit or to save your money and not take it.  Health effects from steroids are real, don't kid your self with "bro science".  I'm really hoping this doesn't come out as me trying to be a dick.  To me, saying liv52 etc...on an oral is like saying taking tribulus is all you need for PCT.
> 
> Most people I know lose their appetite on 50mg of dbol.  Anadrol makes me hungry as fuck, proving Magnus' post. Everyone is different.



I dont think you came off like a dick man. Ill take all the help and criticism the guys have for me. Thanks for the input, shit you obviously been around a while. So liver protectant is off the table. And as far as liver health goes, Im healthy and realy good with managing my diet.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 15, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Too high of Npp mikey.. Drol and dbol is a tossup. Have you taken either one before? I'd do Eq test and drol.. Eq helps u eat if u fall into the not hungry category plus eq is great for your joints. 600-800 week. ..



Uuugh IB ur no fun. Nope never tried D-Bol or Drol befor. My last cycle was 16weeks of EQ @ 600mg + Test-C @ 500mg / WEEK. EQ and test worked wonders for me, i just wanted to try something new, thats where NPP came in. If i did another EQ cycle id probably shoot for 20 weeks. Cuz on my last one i realy started seeing the size gains around week 10-11. then shortly after i was done and onto pct.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 15, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> The best size strength cycle of my life was Test, nandralone laurate(all I could get during the dark ages 90-93), and dbol.
> Funny thing about drol and dbol is everyone reacts sides wise diffenrently when they compare one to the other. Anadrol quickly tanks my appetite while dbol takes a few weeks longer to drop it. If it were me I would drop the durabolin down 3-4 hundred mgs lower. I would use dbol if "good" at 40mgs daily max. My sweet spot on legit dbol is right around 40mgs 50 tops .
> anything beyond that would be minimal gain increases with major sides increases including loss of appetite. Some of my buddies over the years
> were the flip flop of me . That being they tolerated drol better than the D.
> ...



SOOOOOOO muchhhhh goood advice... Looks like my cycle hit a brick wall. But hey Turbo thanks a lot brother. By posting this you just signed you name on the list of people I Pm when im confused lol


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 15, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> The amount of nandrolone you are taking is too high, you will not actually make more gains in the way you probably think you will.
> 
> Many veterans and nandrolone users will tell you that anything over 600 really doesn't do anything. Even the top IFBB Pros at their peaks will not use more than 1K and they are already being capped out to their limits.
> 
> ...



Looks like I might drop the Npp for another compound brother. And ya as far as the orals go, Im just going to go with on eor the other this cycle. then my next cycle go with the other one and compare for myself.


----------



## Derek7X (Jan 15, 2014)

how come you are dropping the nandrolone? phenomenal compound.

if you really want a ridiculous stack, do test/tren/anadrol ... my lord that one just shines


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 15, 2014)

My summer cycle is going to have tren. I wanted to try a wetter bulk cycle then ill do a leaner bulk/strength cycle for summer. Im not necessarily dropping the nandrolone but upping the dose of eq and adding drol doesnt seem like a bad idea either.


----------



## bigpoppie (Jan 18, 2014)

now this is not from my own experience but, from all of the reading i have done. shorter estered compounds are actually run at higher doses than their long estered big brothers. this is due to the compound not building up as much over time. for example, the 600mg dosage for deca is good however, you would need to run at least 1.5 times the dosage of npp...900mg.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 18, 2014)

Read post 19

http://www.anasci.org/vB/search.php?searchid=179584


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry everyone. Probably dropping the Npp.... either going with test, eq, a-drol now or test, tren, d-bol... lol ya im a little lost. more research being done tho. so whatever cycle i end up going with ill post and try keep accurate log.


----------



## Derek7X (Jan 18, 2014)

bigpoppie said:


> now this is not from my own experience but, from all of the reading i have done. shorter estered compounds are actually run at higher doses than their long estered big brothers. this is due to the compound not building up as much over time. for example, the 600mg dosage for deca is good however, you would need to run at least 1.5 times the dosage of npp...900mg.




Wait...what?

Where did you hear this...?

-_-

This makes no sense.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 18, 2014)

LOL  ya i just assumed maybe he was confused. or maybe someone just gave him wierddd info? Its all good either way man. Thats why were all here anyways. To learn shit.


----------



## bigpoppie (Jan 19, 2014)

How does it not make sense. Just do the math.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 19, 2014)

mikeystrong not mikeysmart lol


----------



## bigpoppie (Jan 19, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> mikeystrong not mikeysmart lol



Lol


----------



## srd1 (Jan 20, 2014)

bigpoppie said:


> How does it not make sense. Just do the math.



Long estered compounds stay in the body longer so they build up somewhat vs short estered that you burn thru quick.... if you take a 100 mg prop shot its burned up in 24 hours or so take a 200 mg cyp shot its still workin a week or so later so if your pinning cyp 3 times a week for 600 your still gonna have that 600 in you the next week when you pin another three times so on and so on right? Makes sense to me.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 20, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Long estered compounds stay in the body longer so they build up somewhat vs short estered that you burn thru quick.... if you take a 100 mg prop shot its burned up in 24 hours or so take a 200 mg cyp shot its still workin a week or so later so if your pinning cyp 3 times a week for 600 your still gonna have that 600 in you the next week when you pin another three times so on and so on right? Makes sense to me.



:yeahthat:


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 20, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Long estered compounds stay in the body longer so they build up somewhat vs short estered that you burn thru quick.... if you take a 100 mg prop shot its burned up in 24 hours or so take a 200 mg cyp shot its still workin a week or so later so if your pinning cyp 3 times a week for 600 your still gonna have that 600 in you the next week when you pin another three times so on and so on right? Makes sense to me.



No this is wrong. Hormones with fatty acid esters are not active. NPP and Deca are not anabolic steroids. They are both prohormones to nandrolone base, which has a 12-24 hour active life. 

CJC-1295 is not a prohormone. CJC-1295 w/DAC is active as a hormone while the DAC is still attached


----------



## Derek7X (Jan 20, 2014)

Every single thing I have read across the internet from every single person I have ever come across from the level of amateur bodybuilding up to the level of IFBB has always stated:


1000 test = 1000 test = 1000 test = 1000 test

Whether you took Propionate,Cypionate,Enanthate,or Sustanon for the week it does not matter for actual gains.

When did this suddenly change?


----------



## bigpoppie (Jan 21, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Long estered compounds stay in the body longer so they build up somewhat vs short estered that you burn thru quick.... if you take a 100 mg prop shot its burned up in 24 hours or so take a 200 mg cyp shot its still workin a week or so later so if your pinning cyp 3 times a week for 600 your still gonna have that 600 in you the next week when you pin another three times so on and so on right? Makes sense to me.



that is what i was trying to say:banghead:
the longer the ester the more it builds up, so in several weeks time you have more in your system by far, as opposed to shooting the same mg of a short ester.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 21, 2014)

butthole69 said:


> No this is wrong. Hormones with fatty acid esters are not active. NPP and Deca are not anabolic steroids. They are both prohormones to nandrolone base, which has a 12-24 hour active life.
> 
> CJC-1295 is not a prohormone. CJC-1295 w/DAC is active as a hormone while the DAC is still attached



Whaaaa? im so lost... but ITS OK!!! because im not taking a NPP cycle anymore!! lol


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 21, 2014)

bigpoppie said:


> that is what i was trying to say:banghead:
> the longer the ester the more it builds up, so in several weeks time you have more in your system by far, as opposed to shooting the same mg of a short ester.



Youre right the long ester builds up. But, a steroid with an ester attached doesn't do anything. The body has to break it down to nandrolone base or testosterone base for the steroid to be active.

It's confusing, but basically 1000mg test = 1000mg test.


----------

